

The Uncanny Valley of Wearables - elined
https://medium.com/@muneeb_bokhari/the-uncanny-valley-of-wearables-70b1a7603256

======
nefitty
What does he mean fight-or-flight mechanisms? I've worn a watch for a long
time and I've never had the thought that it was a "fight-or-flight mechanism".
He makes it sound like he's comparing wearable tech to ninja stars strapped to
your wrists. As to which one is cooler is obvious to us all.

